
A container escape vulnerability in runc - Philipp__
https://kubernetes.io/blog/2019/02/11/runc-and-cve-2019-5736/
======
gpvos
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19135701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19135701)

